# Embolization Coils HCPCS



## TnRushFan (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone know the HCPCS implant supply code for embolization coils? Do they bundle into the CPT?
37242 for the embolization, C1769 for the guide-wire and C1766 for the guide sheath, but I cannot find a HCPCS for the coils.
Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 29, 2018)

TnRushFan said:


> Does anyone know the HCPCS implant supply code for embolization coils? Do they bundle into the CPT?
> 37242 for the embolization, C1769 for the guide-wire and C1766 for the guide sheath, but I cannot find a HCPCS for the coils.
> Thanks



There are no HCPCS codes for embolization coils. They are part of the procedure.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## TnRushFan (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you Mr. Pawloski...thank you very much.


----------

